# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Servidor Conversar com uma Maquina Client.

## Roney Batista Trovato

Estou com o seguinte problema instalei o sql no meu servidor e dentro do servidor consigo trabalhar e acessar o drive e trabalhar com System Administrator mas quando estou numa maquina Cliente como acionar o servidor atraves desta maquina e ter as mesmas opções da maqui9na do servidor fazer toda administração atraves desta maquina Client?

----------


## Amaro Coutinho

Para administrar o SQL Server de uma estação Windows 95 execute o programa
"SETUP.EXE" do diretório I386 para instalar os seguintes utilitários:
BCP, ISQL/W, SQL Entreprise Manager, SQL Security Manager, 
Configuration Diagnostics,Ms Query, SQL  Server WebAssistant, 
MS DTC Client Support e SQL Trace Utility.

Espero que consiga adminstrar o banco da sua estação Windows 95.

Qualquer dúvida o meu e-mail é amaro@vnet.com.br

[]`s,

Amaro Coutinho

----------

